# S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat Benchmark!



## rockit00 (Nov 17, 2009)

We have Zombies in the wire. Benchmark your stuff in preparation of the upcoming Call of Pripyat World Wide release. www.STALKER-GAME.com


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 17, 2009)

thanks. adding to tpu downloads section


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 17, 2009)

What did yall get?
Me with all settings on high no AA. 1920x1200


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 18, 2009)

not that bad here.. no OC all stock

Firts Run :







2nd Run all High:


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 18, 2009)

I'll post my screenies from last night later since I'm at work right now.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't want to run this benchmark, it will kill these GPUs I know it XD


----------



## wahdangun (Nov 18, 2009)

can you guy's post screen shot ? i just wanna see how DX11 look alike in CS : CoP


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 18, 2009)

Well considering none of us have a DX11 card in this thread its kinda hard


----------



## Munki (Nov 18, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Well considering none of us have a DX11 card in this thread its kinda hard



seems that way huh?


----------



## zithe (Nov 18, 2009)

I can get my friend to, but someone will have uploaded one by the time he's home lol


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 18, 2009)

wahdangun said:


> can you guy's post screen shot ? i just wanna see how DX11 look alike in CS : CoP



I'll say this much - DX10.1 looks amazing.


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## imperialreign (Nov 19, 2009)

Ran everything at stock clocks for my own giddies.

1st run:

1920x1200 - Ultra EFDL(DX10.1) - no MSAA - no SSAO:









2nd run:

1920x1200 - Ultra EFDL (DX10.1) - MSAA x4 w/ DX10.1 - SSAO @ HDAO (ultra quality):


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 19, 2009)

How did you get the score on top?


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 19, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> How did you get the score on top?



What do you mean, my first run?

I've got 4 GPUs plowing, man


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 19, 2009)

newest patch of stalker allows DX11 it nice looking game I got it yesterday from russia,even better than previous stalker games.


----------



## dir_d (Nov 19, 2009)

n0tiert said:


> not that bad here.. no OC all stock
> 
> Firts Run :
> 
> ...



Why is your HT so high?


----------



## Whilhelm (Nov 19, 2009)

Ran pretty bad at these settings but they are the highest possible for my system. I am going to dial it back and get a better run.


----------



## dir_d (Nov 19, 2009)

Heres mine but the Bench only was running on 1 core the whole time and the last bench the sunlight one it was at 100% on that core so i think i could do better if it would use more than 1 core.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 19, 2009)

imperialreign said:


> What do you mean, my first run?
> 
> I've got 4 GPUs plowing, man



No i mean, on the box with the stats bars on top it says ultra dx10 then has a score. Thats on your first run. Your second run dosent have it, and neither do the rest of us.


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 19, 2009)

dir_d said:


> Why is your HT so high?




Coz i set it that way... can´t you ?
HT x 13 and u set


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 19, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> No i mean, on the box with the stats bars on top it says ultra dx10 then has a score. Thats on your first run. Your second run dosent have it, and neither do the rest of us.
> 
> http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/6991/cop1920x1200dx101ultran.jpg



Try Run it with "Rate Benchmark" ? maybe then the score will be displayed  ?!
just mentioned that now tooo ... hmm weird


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 19, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> No i mean, on the box with the stats bars on top it says ultra dx10 then has a score. Thats on your first run. Your second run dosent have it, and neither do the rest of us.




That's cause on the 1st run, I ran the "rate benchmark" - which sends your score and harware spec/config to GSC to be ranked, and you'll recieve an email with the img links for your results (the images that n0tiert posted at the bottom of his results post).  The other button on the right hand side runs it only for your use, and you have the option of sending your hardware spec/config to GSC.


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 19, 2009)

imperialreign said:


> That's cause on the 1st run, I ran the "rate benchmark" - which sends your score and harware spec/config to GSC to be ranked, and you'll recieve an email with the img links for your results (the images that n0tiert posted at the bottom of his results post).  The other button on the right hand side runs it only for your use, and you have the option of sending your hardware spec/config to GSC.



thought about that, but could´n try it coz i´m on work and this box is crap :shadedshu


----------



## dir_d (Nov 19, 2009)

n0tiert said:


> Coz i set it that way... can´t you ?
> HT x 13 and u set



Im saying theres no benefit of running your HT so high, it actually causes stability issues that high. You would want to up your NB that high not the HT.

Anyways is there any way to make this benchmark multithread or multicore?


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 19, 2009)

the bench looks great if it doesnt suffer from the old stalker feeling of i cant be bothered this is slow then ill try stalker again

i just got bored it takes to long to get into it

they are great games tho if you can plow through them


----------



## johnspack (Nov 19, 2009)

This game is wild!  It's much harder than I expected.  Very fun,  and you have to be dam fast!  I run it maxed at 1920x1200.  Graphics look very good.  I can post screenies if you all want....


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 19, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> the bench looks great if it doesnt suffer from the old stalker feeling of i cant be bothered this is slow then ill try stalker again
> 
> i just got bored it takes to long to get into it
> 
> they are great games tho if you can plow through them




This is actually an excellent game, man . . . think of the best between SoC and CS.

There's a very linear story that's easy to follow - but there's a lot of side-quests that you can undertake that actually affect the final outcome of the game.

As well, like SoC, there's no pressure to finish up the main storyline - you can move at your own pace.

The visuals are better than CS, and a very balanced feel to the game - it has that same lonesome atmosphere of SoC, without the "overcrowded" feeling of CS.

If you want, I've posted some screens before in the screenshot thread - feel free to check them out.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 19, 2009)

Very kewl!


----------



## rockit00 (Nov 20, 2009)

According to a post over at GSC forum, the Polish version of Call of Pripyat is due to be released on Nov. 27th. The Polish version of the game has 3 language options. One of the Options is a Full English Voice Over! (Polish Cop + Mikael Grizzly Translation Patch = Full English Version!)


----------



## Steevo (Nov 20, 2009)

Mine, I will now update drivers and try again.


----------



## dan7777 (Nov 20, 2009)

heres mine..... @ High setting dx10 1920x1200


----------



## dan7777 (Nov 20, 2009)

ultra setting dx10 1920x1200 the last benchmark test takes a huge hit for some reason.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Nov 20, 2009)

Wait, what?

Call Of Pripyat is out in English?!?!  - I've been waiting and waiting.. our local distributors SUCK :\


----------



## wahdangun (Nov 20, 2009)

so none have DX 11 card, it's kind suck, you know, i'm just want to see some DX11 in action



please someone, buy 5970


----------



## rockit00 (Nov 20, 2009)

BazookaJoe said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> Call Of Pripyat is out in English?!?!  - I've been waiting and waiting.. our local distributors SUCK :\



No Official English version until Q1 2010. Polish Language version (with Full English Voice Over) due on Nov. 27th. Just mod the Polish game with the Mikael Grizzly Translation patch and you will have English Text and English Voices!


----------



## scope54 (Nov 20, 2009)

4x MSAA
16xAF (CCC forced)
HDAO SSAO
Ultra SSAO Quality
Tessellation and Contact Hardening shadows enabled


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 20, 2009)

After playing with this for a while and seeing 10.1 and 11 screenies i think the Stalker engine is gettin a little old.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 20, 2009)

I wish they made it completely multi-threaded and 64bit but that's asking way too much when it shouldn't be. I downloaded this last night, looking forward to running it and checking out how CoP might run on my rig.


----------



## dan7777 (Nov 20, 2009)

re-run..


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 20, 2009)

BazookaJoe said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> Call Of Pripyat is out in English?!?!  - I've been waiting and waiting.. our local distributors SUCK :\



Not full english, yet.  The rumor is that the Polish version will have the option to change between Russian, Polish and English in-game audio - combined with the "english translation" mods that are out, you could *make* an english version.

There's still no date set for the WW or NA releases - figure by Jan-Feb of 2010.



wahdangun said:


> so none have DX 11 card, it's kind suck, you know, i'm just want to see some DX11 in action
> 
> 
> 
> please someone, buy 5970



I'm planning on purchasing two HD5970s - as soon as I can find a retailer who has some stock . . . 





PP Mguire said:


> After playing with this for a while and seeing 10.1 and 11 screenies i think the Stalker engine is gettin a little old.



Yes and no . . . I agree, compared to other titles, it does look a little dated . . . but, I think the visuals of the X-Ray engine really make stalker what it is visually.  It's a really dark atmosphere, and the game doesn't have that "highly polished" look like all the other FPS titles do (everything from CoD:MW/MW2/WaW to Crysis, FEAR2, TimeShift, etc.).


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 20, 2009)

Benchmark didn't look all that amazing..  The shadows are still crappy when looking from a distance and the foliage pop-up is a total boner kill for me.. If I could have it my way, I'd just turn the foliage off completely. I do LOVE how well it runs now I guess. That's definitely a huge plus! I'll wait to pick up CoP when it's fully released in the states. I'm not all that excited to play it now..


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Nov 21, 2009)

In my view, the engine is fine, but the artworks are not. Low res, generic, flat looking textures plastered everywhere...


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 21, 2009)

call paryat dont have DX10.1 support it has DX10 or DX11 with newest patch,my card runs it smooth on DX10 but my friend got 5850 and running it on DX11 it slideshows a bit he got amd phenom system maybe phenomII or i7 system will get rid of that lag.But game is more detailed like previous game,but feels still the same with new features and so.I like it


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 21, 2009)

pr0n Inspector said:


> In my view, the engine is fine, but the artworks are not. Low res, generic, flat looking textures plastered everywhere...



Paritally agreed - there's a bug with CoP that prevents maxing out textures unless you're running a x64 OS - but this was addressed with the first patch (although, I agree with the limitation).

Vanilla textures are a little blah - but modders quickly fix a lot of that stuff 



Arciks said:


> call paryat dont have DX10.1 support it has DX10 or DX11 with newest patch,my card runs it smooth on DX10 but my friend got 5850 and running it on DX11 it slideshows a bit he got amd phenom system maybe phenomII or i7 system will get rid of that lag.But game is more detailed like previous game,but feels still the same with new features and so.I like it



CoP does support DX10.1 - but it needs to be manually set within the in-game console . . . there's no option in the graphics setting anymore - the engine still detects whether your hardware supports DX10.1 render, though (listed as *render_r3a*).

DX11 is still questionable - we see the options in the console (and supposedly the options will show up the graphics config menu if you have a DX11 card), but it supposedly wasn't functioning.  As well, supposedly it works now with the first patch.  I don't yet have DX11 hardware to confirm or deny these theories . . . yet.


----------



## JTS (Nov 22, 2009)

10.1 x4AA SSAO Ultra


10.1 x4AA SSAO default


10.1 no AA SSAO Ultra


10.1 no AA SSAO Default


x4 AA  spanks the framerates


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 22, 2009)

Thought I'd open the firehose just a little bit and let these 4 GPUs do some breathing . . .

Mild OC of the CPU and SYS BUS (CPU@ 3.6GHz; DRAM @ 1600MHz; GPUs are still at stock clocks):










LOL - can't wait to see how 2 HD5970s will tear through one of the harshest FPS games to-date.


. . . and the benchmark banner from GSC:






Reads:

Render version: Ultra DX10
Bench score:  10922
Better than: 93.29% (of submitted benchmarks)
Name: {imperialreign}


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 22, 2009)

The textures are just seriously dated now. With real "DX11" support the bricks on those buildings wouldnt look like crap and a bunch of other issues i could name out. Dont get me wrong still a great game just dated engine.


----------



## poo417 (Nov 24, 2009)

I agree even when it's running the benchmark in DX11 it still does not look that good.  There some part you see and think that looks good then all of a sudden you see a wall and some trees and think god that is ugly.  The bark on the trees looks good most of the time lol.
Cpu @ 3.9. Like others cpu use 25% but all on one core so 1 core 100% so I assume I am getting a cpu bottleneck (funny that!!) GFX stock.

As for the game I still do not get the option to run in DX11 from the menu even after the patch.  I am not sure if there is a command to make go to DX11.  The game runs very well on the 5970 between 70 - 100 so I am not cinvinced looking at the benchmark result the game is running in DX11.  I switched everything to it's highest level for the benchmark.


----------



## wolf (Nov 25, 2009)

settings as per screen shot, PC as per specs.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 25, 2009)

Alright heres my results 

DX 10.1 max settings 1680x1050

settings







results






DX 11 max settings 1680x1050 

settings






results





so as can been seen 2 5850s in crossfire are faster in DX11 with better in game graphic settings  then dx10.1 id call that 1 hell of a win and its funny because we all know my Phenom II 940 is holding these gpus back

also of note is that only my cpu is overclocked via multi im thinking of giving my gpus some OC loving and upping my NB on this phenom to squeeze out some more frames


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 25, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> so as can been seen 2 5850s in crossfire are faster in DX11 with better in game graphic settings  then dx10.1 id call that 1 hell of a win and its funny because we all know my Phenom II 940 is holding these gpus back
> 
> also of note is that only my cpu is overclocked via multi im thinking of giving my gpus some OC loving and upping my NB on this phenom to squeeze out some more frames




Well, in theory, DX11 is supposed to build off of the optimizations of DX10.1, while also introducing some new features.  It really doesn't surprise me that DX11 would perform faster than DX10.1.  ACtually, I'd be worried if it didn't.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 25, 2009)

well it also turns out i had avg running in the background on the DX11 bench redid the bench difference wasnt that big since COP dosent really use cores that well but i did see my bottom end improve 2-4 fps and my average go up by another 4-5 so yea DX11 seems to be delivering so far and i wouldnt be worried i expect DX11 to cause a performance hit since i was using Tessalation etc so in theory that normally would cause a performance hit but it did not


----------



## Fahim (Nov 28, 2009)

RADEON HD 5850 1GB (725,4000) 09.11


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 28, 2009)

no settings or resolution listed

also if thats DX11 and it completed then congratz


----------



## Jack 85 (Nov 28, 2009)

Hello guyz, this is my result





MSAA; 2X.

MSAA for a -tested object; 10.0 style Standard.

SSAO quality; high.

No bad

Ps. waiting a 5850


----------



## rockit00 (Nov 29, 2009)

STALKER Call of Pripyat Polish/English db file is available. Perfectly Legal English voiceover for Retail Call of Pripyat owners. Thanks to Mikail Grizzly, meJKu, JakeB, and the folks at GSC Forums.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 7, 2011)

Never ran this before...some laptop action as well.


----------

